

Spam trap - rms
http://dfranke.us/spamtrap

======
henning
Unfortunately, according to that malware presentation that was linked to here
the other day, getting confirmed email addresses is still cheap. :/

------
dfranke
Source code: <http://dfranke.us/spamtrap.rb.txt>

------
dfranke
Wow. I definitely did not expect to see this link here.

~~~
rms
:) I clicked through to your homepage and thought this was really funny.

~~~
dfranke
I really need to get around to updating that site. It still says I'm a
student.

